# My 365 Gross Fares in Uber Dashboard is between...



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Since there are crazy rumors about how much an UberX driver makes in 1 year, let's dispel the myths and present the facts here from our very own numbers.

We know that drivers keep at most 66% of the gross earnings. 
And after taking out the expenses, probably no one keeps even half of the gross fares as net profit.

All we need is a glimpse into what is going on and everyone can make their own decisions after all.


----------



## Roman M (Nov 6, 2014)

It doesn't really work that way, you can't take a gross earning from the entire drider pool. Some drivers work 70 hours a week, some work just a few hours on an odd weekend. Most of the drivers I have asked (O'hare Airport staging lot for ridershare is a great place to talk to other drivers for the other platforms) work part time, which to them is anywhere from couple hours a night on a weekend to about 6 -8 hours a night on a weekend. 

It has to be specific to the amount of hours put in, if anything it should be calculated per hour, but even that is speculative because do you count the time you spend sitting waiting and driving back to the hot zone or do you only count the time you are going to pick up the rider and drive them back etc.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Roman M said:


> It doesn't really work that way, you can't take a gross earning from the entire drider pool. Some drivers work 70 hours a week, some work just a few hours on an odd weekend. Most of the drivers I have asked (O'hare Airport staging lot for ridershare is a great place to talk to other drivers for the other platforms) work part time, which to them is anywhere from couple hours a night on a weekend to about 6 -8 hours a night on a weekend.
> 
> It has to be specific to the amount of hours put in, if anything it should be calculated per hour, but even that is speculative because do you count the time you spend sitting waiting and driving back to the hot zone or do you only count the time you are going to pick up the rider and drive them back etc.


What you describe requires every driver to have 2 PhD's in advanced economics and math before we can trust the numbers they present.

In my experience, the raw numbers that don't factor in any variables such as car make and model, cost of fuel, uber cut, SRF etc... Would at least form the baseline. We will have a reference point. If this is all we see in the dashboard, then how come Uber claims drivers make such outrageous numbers?

You are free to setup an alternative that I would input my numbers into.


----------



## Roman M (Nov 6, 2014)

Because there is probably a * somewhere in there that states *when driver works 50 hours a week minimum, including surge pricing and gross fares estimate before uber fee etc. They do it all the time. Like Lyft says "Sign up for Lyft, make 1500$/week guaranteed*" and then the * says, "for first 4 weeks, if you work 50 hrs a week."

P.S. Plus are they talking about UberX only? Which cities? In NY Uber drivers make about 30$ an hour, in chicago about 14$. Uber stats actually.

P.S.S Uber also has over 400,000 drivers now and they have paid out (uber stats) over 3.5B out to drivers this. If you averaged that out, that's about 8,750$ per driver. We know it's not the case, the outliers should be removed, but we don't know what the outliers are. It's like the pyramid schemes advertising. "Our partners make 10,000$ a month working from home 2 hours a day!" But they also have an asterisk saying that most partners make about 35$ a year profit from the business, and the example they used are their top partners. Etc.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Roman M said:


> Because there is probably a * somewhere in there that states *when driver works 50 hours a week minimum, including surge pricing and gross fares estimate before uber fee etc. They do it all the time. Like Lyft says "Sign up for Lyft, make 1500$/week guaranteed*" and then the * says, "for first 4 weeks, if you work 50 hrs a week."


Exactly! And that's why, you can never have an apples-to-apples comparison even in same market.

For that reason alone, just finding the typical gross fares for a 365 window is enough. It will give us an idea of these claims.


----------



## Roman M (Nov 6, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Exactly! And that's why, you can never have an apples-to-apples comparison even in same market.
> 
> For that reason alone, just finding the typical gross fares for a 365 window is enough. It will give us an idea of these claims.


 But it's not though...you can't take all the uber drivers and just take their 365 gross earnings because it wouldn't be accurate. Most drivers drive part time, they're not very serious about this, they may earn 80$ a week. But if you're serious you can earn over 1000$ a week. So you CAN'T take an average from all drivers. You have to have a separate pool for each type.. Driver working <10 hrs a week, those working 10-20, those 20-30, those 40-50, 50+ and even then it won't be accurate because those working 20 hours will earn significantly less than those working 30...so again it wouldn't be accurate. *

Best way to average it out is to get drivers to post their closest guess as to what their hourly gross wages are.*


----------



## Roman M (Nov 6, 2014)

*More people are using Uber on the side:* 69% of drivers have other full-time or part-time work outside of Uber, up from 62% last December.
*Most drivers don't schedule themselves, they drive when they have time:* 50% drive fewer than 10 hours per week on average; 40% say when they drive just depends what else is on their schedule, 38% set an earnings goal, 16% drive a set amount of time.
newsroom uber c o m /2015/12/driver-partner-survey/


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Roman M said:


> But it's not though...you can't take all the uber drivers and just take their 365 gross earnings because it wouldn't be accurate. Most drivers drive part time, they're not very serious about this, they may earn 80$ a week. But if you're serious you can earn over 1000$ a week. So you CAN'T take an average from all drivers. You have to have a separate pool for each type.. Driver working <10 hrs a week, those working 10-20, those 20-30, those 40-50, 50+ and even then it won't be accurate because those working 20 hours will earn significantly less than those working 30...so again it wouldn't be accurate. *
> 
> Best way to average it out is to get drivers to post their closest guess as to what their hourly gross wages are.*


I am not interested in averaging out anything. It is meaningless.

a simple distribution of what UberX drivers see in their 365 dashboards.

That's it.


----------



## Roman M (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Let me restate: I am not here to write a scientific paper from these numbers. All it is, curious minds want to explore. Or I just want to peek at everyone's 365 gross fares with your permissions!


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Here's a (kinda) scientificable analysis: (even though you don't want one)

Ran across some of my old trip sheets from a long time ago and a place unfortunately not far away. (lets just say the avg college sophomore today was in small diapers then)

When I worked mostly nites and weekends in grad school the cab figures were: (avg over several years)

37 hrs / week inclusive of commute time and shift change hassle. 12 hour shifts, $60 cab lease, $24 gas/nite 12 mpg Ford CV, $1.00 gas

Nites Worked/week (3) Wed Fri Sun Thur Fri Sat ....etc...

Hrs Worked/week 37
Shift length 12 
Trips /shift 6-6 35
Minutes/trip 20
Gross/hr $21
Gross miles/hr 20
$fare/trip $7.10
Gross /shift $250 (inc tips)
Net/shift $165
Gross /wk $750
Tips/ shift $37 (approx. 15% of 250)
Largest Shift $500(net) 12 hr.
Smallest Shift $67 (net)
profit/hr $14.60 pre tax
profit/hr $9.75 /hr after taxes (Note: it is hourly profit, not wage... no wages in the IC world)

$gross/year $37000 pre tax
Net/year $24000 
Net/year (post tax) $19,000 (62% of gross-- then sans taxes- depending on how creative one wanted to get)

Misc. $400/yr Tickets, Car washes, ding fees/damage $300/yr (I was an excellent driver, excellent driver...)



Rates if I recall correctly - I got around, and things were about the same in Chicago and NY as Cincinnati, probably still are) 
Cincinnati Public Vehicles

Meter Drop: $1.60 
Min Fare $3.20
$/Mile $1.20
$/Min $.20 (only when cab completely stopped) 

Fares a long time ago are more than uber provides now in many cases.$9.75/hr after the taxman's bite was good money way back when, for flexibility as a student and such but taxi/livery still wasn't a good job with benefits. $9.50 /hr today is , well not so great. 


Its likely uber with fees gas and expenses deferred and otherwise get 50% of gross fares on X. Driver and the taxman can fight over what's left.

Made a lot more in the years before 9-11, for various reasons. A colleague and I had most of the university and hillbilly bar districts tied up & amongst other things about $28/hr net. Just set, relax, listen to tunes and get money thrown at you. Then get $20 from the bartenders who fed you all nite to drive you a block/mile or two after closing . (Yes... tips DO matter but the right ones). You burn no gas or time, and its gravy 

Probably made $47000/yr on a 40 hr week, perhaps $62,000 on a 60 hr after taxes and such. Alas, things and Cities change an having a situation like that just cant last forever forever. I 'm not sure I could avg $12/hr after tax now, and the meter fares are double back then. The smoking ban amongst other things being not helpful, heavily subsidized trolleys and mini-buses, etc

Best tips are made by people in the tipping type industries themselves. (Waitresses, Bartenders, drag queens, bar types etc.) Rich people are the worst.
Felt guilty taking $10 tip from a waitress (a regular) for a $6 fare. Then would pull some guy up to his $1million mansion. Not a McMansion, they hadn't been invented yet , but a real honest to goodness Mansion. 

You got it , waited for his small change on a 8,40 fare.


Never gave out a dime in candy, bottled water, cell accessories..... although I did give out a few handiwipes to fares successfully puking out the door or window....

Be safe-

CC -- A lot of you may want to try Bartending, or perhaps Delivering pizzas (in a good area) or perhaps a Cab instead of this squirrelly uber stuff


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

I make great supplementary income money with this state of the art technology and love the flexibility of a part time job über partner provide . I meet a lot of interesting people This is my second job I also work m-f full time. So my tips pay for gas!

Lmao


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Ubernice said:


> I make great supplementary income money with this state of the art technology and love the flexibility of a part time job über partner provide . I meet a lot of interesting people This is my second job I also work m-f full time. So my tips pay for gas!
> 
> Lmao


subtract the LMAO at the end and this post describes my last week exactly.

40 hrs spent at regular job FT job

31.6 hrs online with Uber PT job
$928.61 total payout
about $40 in tips (not quite enough to pay for gas, but close)


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

Robertk said:


> subtract the LMAO at the end and this post describes my last week exactly.
> 
> 40 hrs spent at regular job FT job
> 
> ...


Congratulations bro you are a clear success story of how this platform can work and people who is disciplined and focused can make it being part of über partner with this awesome state of the art disruptive technology 
Lmfrol


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Ubernice said:


> this state of the art technology


There is nothing special or state of the art about the technology. What is unique and which allows for the great convenience for the time being at least is Uber's ability to divorce itself from the cost of owning and operating the vehicles. Not only have they done that, but it was done in a way that Uber itself managed to maintain control of pricing as well as determining the size of the fleet. This allows Uber to put a massive number of cars on the road at virtually no risk for themselves in relation to those cars. It also has largely allowed them to afford pax the opportunity to book idle cars and thus remove the doubt and uncertainty associated with queued calls.

Uber has also used the technology as a way to define themselves as something other than what they are. What is now happening in Seattle and California are evidence that people are catching up with them at their game.

Those are examples of what makes Uber Uber, the app is an app, others have been created. What was state of the art was their end run around regulation and their ability to provide short term profit for drivers and turn it into run of the mill exploitation upon a market's maturation.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I think an after uber cut hourly and per mile would be a better baseline.

I take a photo of my odometer and car clock when I start and stop. Makes tracking easier.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

That $90k+ is either an exception, outlier or we have a liar! It is difficult for me to imagine an UberX driver grossing $90k+ with these rates.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> That $90k+ is either an exception, outlier or we have a liar! It is difficult for me to imagine an UberX driver grossing $90k+ with these rates.


I can easily see a small minority making 90 k per year in $1.70 + zones or working uberSelect etc. 80 hrs/ wk and "personalizing" his own little group of 30 or so, and including MASS tips like I did (at least for a while) in a taxi. (not a mention, no BEGGING for tips)

Hi grosses were certainly more common with more 1.80+/mi uberx fares " long" ago, but without a doubt , fish stories probably abound

However it is funny how this website resembles the "sewing circle" of 12 hr cab drivers at the end of a shift-- funny stories, (monetary) fish tales and all.... how much did they make... Am I keeping up???? The tales involving the transvite , mule , drunkard and naked local news anchorman were almost certainly accurate however... every non greenie was exposed to the same social stuff.
The social "fish" tales were usually far more accurate than the monetary ones.

On the other hand, it is kinda ridiculous having conversations of this sort with fares evidently ranging from 65c-$2.00/mi

Stay safe
--CC


----------

